# Macrobrachium in the planted tank?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It would seem that for planted tanks, when we think of shrimp, we think of algae-eating shrimp; or, perhaps a filter feeding shrimp even. However, as was brought up in another thread, it seems that there are some Macrobrachium, long-arm shrimp being kept in planted tanks. 

That said, how about some pictures or discussions of Macrobrachiums in the planted tank? I think it would be nice to think/learn/discuss a little bit about the 'odd balls' to the planted tank world. 

Anyone?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I had a Red spotted shrimp in a 12G planted tank for a good while. The plants in the tank looked horrible because he would eat them. When I first got this shrimp he was small about the size of a juvenile Amano. But he grew and grew and ended up being about 3" long. I had him pinch me several times.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

He's very pretty, Trenac! When he pinched you, did he just come over and aggressively pinch you or was it when you were working in the tank and didn't realize he was there?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG, I was working in the tank and he just walked over and pinched me.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Guess he didn't like you working in his tank! I hope it didn't hurt too bad...


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are some pictures of my shrimp. 
The pearl shrimp. 
He is 3/4 inches long. 
Housed in a 33 half hex aquarium with cardinal tetras and 
2 Red spotted shrimp 2+ inches. These guys are large

Tons more shrimp pics here http://aquatic plants.blogspot.com/

http://www.fish-forums.com/board/files/i_like_to_pinch_3.jpg
http://www.fish-forums.com/board/files/i_like_to_pinch_1.jpg

Hey first time i have ever noticed the attach files here lets see if i can get this to work


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Good looking shrimp! I wonder about their use in planted tanks due to their aggressive natures. Are folks not experiencing fish losses or is this not significant?


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks on the shrimp. Sorry about the qulity of the photos when i was taking them i was just learning.~~

Well mine are in there with cardinals and no losses in 3 months!!

Thanks Marcus
Http://www.diatomilters.com


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, I don't keep Macrobrahim with plants or fish anymore.  In fact, I had to give this lovely girl away when she outgrew the 55. If I ever get a friend who's cool with lowLight, heavily filtered w/d systems and fake plants, I'm going to have them keep one of these puppies for me (I will of course be doing maintenance on that tank).

I miss Petula.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Aww Petula is a good looking shrimp, too!


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, she was in great shape... molting every 5 weeks with a full load of eggs, eating 5 dozen comets a week, nearly a foot long without claws and feelers. I'd really like to have a carniverous pet again. It's a lot of fun. People used to tell me it was like I had a pet Facehugger from _Aliens_.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Not at all, just gave me a good scare!



Piscesgirl said:


> Guess he didn't like you working in his tank! I hope it didn't hurt too bad...


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Some insight from European aquarists:



> Scientific name: Macrobrachium rosenbergii
> German name: Rose mountain shrimp
> Identification: P24
> Origin/spreading: Southeast Asia/Thailand
> ...


From http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=112; translated from the original German via AltaVista's Babelfish service.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you for that info, Veneer -- I did notice it says "no plants."  You are the reason I thought about this thread -- do you have any pictures of some of your planted macrobrachium tanks?


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Thank you for that info, Veneer -- I did notice it says "no plants."  You are the reason I thought about this thread -- do you have any pictures of some of your planted macrobrachium tanks?


It also states the following:



> Plants leave it as far as possible in peace; however they are able, which abzunagen as "hard" valid Anubias plants up to the Rhizom! Also Mangroven mangroven-Stecklinge can work on it accordingly. With S. Gehrmann an already abgenagtes Rhizom "was worked over again" several times... Vallisnerien are shortened occasionally also in lawn mower manners, if they stand to the shrimp in the way. However all Vallisnerien is not shortened, as e.g. with the Marmorkrebs(Procambarus spec.) the case would be. Very interesting also their Putz-und is hygiene behavior, as well as the regeneration of damaged or lost member masses.


The initial statement was based around the risk of their chelipeds' entanglement in dense masses of certain plants.

I'll attempt to get some images up as soon as possible.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

In the meantime, here's another site of interest: http://www.goddijn.com/tank2/macrobrachium.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I recently picked up a pair of _Macrobrachium assamensis_ or Red Claw shrimp. Right now they are in a 5gal with some locally collected willow moss and a small Anubias. We'll see how they fare.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

gnatster said:


> I recently picked up a pair of _Macrobrachium assamensis_ or Red Claw shrimp. Right now they are in a 5gal with some locally collected willow moss and a small Anubias. We'll see how they fare.


From Mustafa ("Daffodililac"), I presume? How large are they?


----------



## viperjim (Jan 19, 2005)

*macrobracium*

In a older publishing of t.f.h. the auther stated that the sp.Macrobracium Rosenbergi is supposed to do very well in a live planted tank and does control algea , but unfortunatly I have not been able to locate any ofthese and our local fish store cannot get a hold of any. And also the auther said that the long armed version does not harm fish. any input on how to find these please let me know. ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Veneer said:


> From Mustafa ("Daffodililac"), I presume? How large are they?


Yes I bought a pair from him.

Male










Female


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

viperjim said:


> In a older publishing of t.f.h. the auther stated that the sp.Macrobracium Rosenbergi is supposed to do very well in a live planted tank and does control algea , but unfortunatly I have not been able to locate any ofthese and our local fish store cannot get a hold of any. And also the auther said that the long armed version does not harm fish. any input on how to find these please let me know. ](*,) ](*,)


_Macrobrachium rosenbergii_ can attain total lengths (including chelipeds) of over 26 inches (of which up to 15 inches is comprised by "body"), and will avidly consume even large, aggressive Rift Lake cichlids (though small species often go unnoticed). They will, as adults, ignore many plants, and will consume hair algae.

Exuvia of a large _M. rosenbergii_

If you're interested, I can provide some images of my own specimens.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't care to see anything consuming any Cichlids (or any other live being for that matter); but, it would be nice to see your shrimp, especially in a planted tank setting


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Well I seem to have some of these. Didn't know it they were actually identified by Veneer  

Apparently you buy feeder shrimp here in Indonesia you get these guys  

I've had one survive in a 5 gal that was too big for the Betta to swallow. 

One suprprising thing I noticed was he's quite happy and capable of snacking on snails and fight off the Betta for the privilege.

Noticed lately he'll happily snack on Riccia too so he may just have to go


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

They look a bit like _M. lanchesteri_; however, given the outwards similarity of many species of this genus, that's not saying much. I personally possess a specimen (images forthcoming) that very closely resembles yours.


----------

